# Project Pinto



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I would like to share some pics of the evolution of my shrimp project that I have been working all most 2 years now.

Hybrids (Taitibees) phenotype CBS with Pinto Gene




Hybrids Fancy Tiger with Pinto Gene






A Full Black & Panda with Pinto Genes


Since Pinto don't breed 100%, I would say around 75%-80%. They throw some Full Black 


I then selected these ones for the next generation which currently F4 :bigsmile: 
One of them has pattern like Nanacy Pinto


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

nice photos/shrimp


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you breed the taitibees yourself or pick them up from someone else?

Very cool project! Good luck.


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah I crossbreed All by myself. This is what real breeders do. 
They are my Own Line. Have been working allmost 2 years like i said... 



Bobsidd said:


> Did you breed the taitibees yourself or pick them up from someone else?
> 
> Very cool project! Good luck.


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks Mikebike!! 



mikebike said:


> nice photos/shrimp


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting project. Thanks for the update. The shrimp are beautiful. Good on you for taking the time and effort to do this breeding project. Looking forward to seeing future pics and developments.


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks SeaHorse_Fanatic!
It took me a lot of work, time and effort but I prefer that way instead of buying from someone else... for me it's a passion!

I think everyone can, it depends how patience they are and want to achieve. 



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Interesting project. Thanks for the update. The shrimp are beautiful. Good on you for taking the time and effort to do this breeding project. Looking forward to seeing future pics and developments.


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

After years of breeding, this project starts to get interesting. They are doing great, I selected the pattern that looks nice for me to work with. Currently F5 and F6. And yes they are my own line indeed.

Here is an update of lastest pics I took


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

Tamtep said:


> After years of breeding, this project starts to get interesting. They are doing great, I selected the pattern that looks nice for me to work with. Currently F5 and F6. And yes they are my own line indeed.
> 
> Here is an update of lastest pics I took


awesome looking shrimps. great job and keep us updated. it would be interesting to see the generations of changes


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

This is a Black Pinto Skunk with 5 stripes (aka Zebra).

It's actually one of my development and creation which I have been working about two years.
Very proud and happy to achieve it.



Next step would be...


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow that's an amazing shrimp hopefully one day you will be able to sell em


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Impressive good job


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks @DunderBear, @dino


Just an update She's now berried for 2 days.
Very excited to see next generation born


----------



## Mox Void (Aug 31, 2016)

This is a super impressive project! I actually want to try something similar to create a more stable breed of CRS, by crossing Tiger Shrimp with CRS to produce a red tiger striped shrimp. The goal being to give them hardier genetics than CRS. I am specifically only using local water with no additives as well, that way if I can succeed it will make the hobby cheaper and more accessible for people! 

Then get the stocks up high enough to distribute them around and get them breeding with other local enthusiasts! (Ultimately creating an extremely hardy yet beautiful shrimp!) I am going to go devour your blog now! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Gorgeous shrimp! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukina (Sep 12, 2015)

Tamtep said:


> This is a Black Pinto Skunk with 5 stripes (aka Zebra).
> 
> It's actually one of my development and creation which I have been working about two years.
> Very proud and happy to achieve it.
> ...


I love these shrimp, you've inspired me to start making my own line of shrimp.


----------

